
Where Vim Came From - shawndumas
https://twobithistory.org/2018/08/05/where-vim-came-from.html
======
jhayward
As someone whose first editor was _qed_ I appreciate this history. Although it
is too easy to get caught up in nostalgia, it is useful to understand just how
tall the shoulders we stand on today were. Some were giants.

